# Video: LeRoy, MN Farm Auction Today - JD Tractors



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, super nice farm auction today in LeRoy, MN...cold day, but fun to see such nicely cared for used equipment. Numerous new record high auction sale prices today. Here's Youtube video highlights I just posted:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing another nice auction video


----------

